# Corsair hx650 good for long run



## finndrummer (Apr 8, 2010)

i want to buy this psu but want to keep it for a long time, i purchased a 5870 and can change it after a year.
will this psu be enough for the long run ?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 8, 2010)

Two words...........Hell Yeah


Have two of those and I can't complain


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 8, 2010)

Not only is it good, Corsair has a 7 year warranty on that bad boy so if it ever breaks down on you (highly unlikely provided your unit isn't defective) just send it back for a replacement. By then the HX series would probably be discontinued and you'll get a better PSU with newer technology.

I just scored an HX850 for a rather decent deal and I have faith that it'll last me forever.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> i want to buy this psu but want to keep it for a long time, i purchased a 5870 and can change it after a year.
> will this psu be enough for the long run ?



for longevity you might wana step up & get a 750w if your budget allows you to. that extra juice will pretty garantee that you'l have enough power to run 2x 5870's if you do choose to go via that upgrade path in the future. 650w is decent if you build a system & dont plan doing any upgrades or anything on it.


----------



## finndrummer (Apr 8, 2010)

i like the HX series, the 750tx i at same price. an 750hx is just much for my budget. i dont think i can go for the crossifre, i like single gpu"s option as i run also with only 20" monitor and a motherboard that support only 16x/4x.
the hx650 is also good for the new gtx480 i think ??
am just planning to change the gpu"s for the futur. my ram and proc are good enough.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2010)

It probably is

From Hexus.net...







650 will do but id still prefer taking the 750 just to be safe - its just extra asurance that the machine will run & will keep running no matter how much shit you plug into it so you dont have to keep worrying if your PSU has enough to power the whole of japan.

Rule 1. Never skimp out on a PSU - buy the best you can afford!! & if it means waiting a little longer for the 750w, then thats what i would do. but thats because I can actually run crossfire properly in stead of having 1 cut down PCI-E slot.


your call - but I wouldnt risk it though if you do plan to upgrade to the GTX480 - the GTX480 isnt recommended either for that matter. you want a real mans card? get a 5970 or wait for the 6xxx series.


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2010)

That Hexus bench is pretty accurate. It pretty much is equaling my Zalman PSU meter (in front panel). I use a 620 HX and it runs and runs with a Oc'd CPU and 5850 and 4 HDD's and USB stuff.


----------



## finndrummer (Apr 8, 2010)

no, am an ati fanboy, i just take the example of the gtx480.
i think i will go for the 750w tx serie, as i have an antec 900 modded to sort the cables in the back, that was not an easy task  with the tx i will have more problems hiding the cables but i think i can do it. the tx750 have more then my actual vx550.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 8, 2010)

I have the HX750 and it's one kick ass PSU. We don't have 7 year warranty over here (just 2 years).
Good thing about Corsair's is that they can operate at higher temperatures without any risk and their efficiency and steady and clean power supply.


----------



## wiak (Apr 8, 2010)

dosnt mater what you take but a quality PSU at mimimum 600W is requiried for latest graphics card, all graphics card are below the 300W PCIe limit and all CPUs are below 140W


----------



## finndrummer (Apr 9, 2010)

Just purshased an ASUS 5870 + HX750


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> Just purshased an ASUS 5870 + HX750



HX750 or a TX750?


----------



## finndrummer (Apr 9, 2010)

Hx


----------

